# Sparkles the stage manager



## redddhead32 (May 10, 2004)

8) Hi, Im a newbie here, Im out in Portland Oregon, a high school senior born and raised in the theatre, my mom is Ann Hould-Ward a costume designer and my dad was the prop master at Arena Stage for many years. I have been involved in stage manageing and planning productions since 5th grade when I stage managed a Midsummers nights dream for my elementry school. Any who Im looking forward to college next year although due to the hanious strict nature of my family I will not be majoring in technical theatre as I want to. But someday someday...thats why I just keep filling out scholarship applications and hoping some how I figure things out.


----------



## want_u_badly (May 10, 2004)

wow ^-^ thats so neat redhead. I wish you the best of luck in whatever you you do. you are a really cool person from what i hear. ^_^ its been great having you as a friend, and i know that your talents will take you far. all the doors are open all you have to do is pick one.


see you soon ^_- and i shall give you a big old smutch on the cheek or ya


----------



## Pocado (May 12, 2004)

Well, welcome. It's so cool that you've been attached to theater for so long, I wish I had been. I love it, it's also just awsome that your parents are into it. Well, good luck with college.

Katie


----------



## Sparkles (Jun 29, 2004)

hey this is sparkles i had issues so this is my nickname now


----------

